# Questions about Candida diet



## jazmine (Jul 16, 2011)

- *i would like to see how ppl with IBS modify the Candida diet considering half of the veggies and their nutrition is from the things that cause so much gas*. - i don't how anyone can function without having some kind of carbs (not even one bit) i tried it for two days and was about to collapse at least few times that day.- how do u manage to follow such a strict diet with all the limitations IBS already brings ?? (assuming u do have lots of food intolerances like most ppl here)- most of the recipes i found online contained at least 1 or 2 of the things i always avoid, and i'm not that creative with food either...if there is anyway for me to get over that i would love to give it a go ! i read i would have to eat organic meat which i can't afford tbh...i've read so much about it that i don't know what to believe or not. - and would i really have to take antifungal medicine ?? i'm not looking forward to taking anything other than maybe few suppliments at this point


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I used this diet and it worked great for me. I don't have IBS, I have colitis. You dont have to eat everything they recommend on the diet, think of it as guidelines. If you know your body doesn't like something then avoid it until you feel better and then try it. Antifungal will speed up removal of the fungus. You can just follow the diet with out the anitfungal and slowly but surely you will get better. The other thing about the Candida diet that is nice is that it eleminate most major trigger foods. Sugar, HFCS, frutose, grains, corn, potatoe and other starches. these sites have good guidelines and recipes.http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/index.phphttp://www.wholeapproach.com/


----------



## jazmine (Jul 16, 2011)

Patman75 said:


> I used this diet and it worked great for me. I don't have IBS, I have colitis. You dont have to eat everything they recommend on the diet, think of it as guidelines. If you know your body doesn't like something then avoid it until you feel better and then try it. Antifungal will speed up removal of the fungus. You can just follow the diet with out the anitfungal and slowly but surely you will get better. The other thing about the Candida diet that is nice is that it eleminate most major trigger foods. Sugar, HFCS, frutose, grains, corn, potatoe and other starches. these sites have good guidelines and recipes.http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/index.phphttp://www.wholeapproach.com/


i see..thanx for the reply...the truth is i was actually diagnosed with Candida by my gynecologist a week or two after i posted this ^^so apparently i do have to give the diet my all...which is not fun...but everything has it's own price


----------



## claireelis (Nov 28, 2011)

I have candidiasis and IBS-A and gastroparesis. I don't think that the typical anti-candida diet is necessary to get rid of candidiasis. Yeast can just as easily live off of ketones (fat energy molecule) as sugars. Also, eliminating all carbs weakens your immune system (see perfecthealthdiet.com). I personally think that a low FODMAP diet with a moderate carb intake (300-600 kCal) from IBS safe carbs (e.g. rice, potatoes) is the answer to solving candidiasis.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

jazmine said:


> i see..thanx for the reply...the truth is i was actually diagnosed with Candida by my gynecologist a week or two after i posted this ^^so apparently i do have to give the diet my all...which is not fun...but everything has it's own price


Hi Jazmine, i have seen your post in another thread stating you had some vaginal yeast infection too along with Leaky Gas and i believe you have been treated for the same. Please let us know if you have been cured or not. It might help many of us, the sufferers.


----------

